# Elgin Electronic General Info Requested



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello to all, this is my first post.......

I was directed to this forum by several friends, as they insisted it was a great source of info, so I am sure someone will be able to help.

I recently purchased a watch off 'the bay'. It is an Elgin Electronic, made in Germany: this is on the face; All Stainless Steel, Water Resistant: this is on the back. When running the second hand does not 'tick' once per second but does more of a 'sweep' with many ticks per second.

Basically I purchased the watch as I liked the look of it and was wondering if someone could give me a little info about the watch, perhaps when it was made. The lume does light up but doesn't last too long and from its appearance is old. Also how do I go about removing the back/case, as it runs a little slow but I have been told it may have a balance wheel and I will therefore be able to make an adjustment. Does it unscrew or just 'snap' on and off?

I have included a couple of images, the front and the back (hopefully it works). The watch is in pretty nice condition, although the photograph seems to show up every little scratch. Sorry the images are not to an amazing high standard but hopefully they are good enough. The lighting was not too great but the face of the watch is actually a very slight off white color, certainly 'whiter' than appears in the image.

The watch was only $30 and once keeping correct time I would enjoy wearing it.

I purchased this watch, as well as two others I was keeping an eye on. I like mechanical watches and managed to get an Orient SK for $22 and a really nice Nautica Steel, which whilst not mechanical was way too nice a watch to pass up at the give away final bid price.

Thanks in advance for any replies, although this is most likely a very easy question for most of the members on here, I do look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards, UK North


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!

For $30 you did very well I think!

have you seen this website?

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/

The site owner is our resident electric expert and Im sure will be along soon to chat about your watch...

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: , it's a great place to be!

Jason speaketh truths, Silver Hawk is yer man for this! and if you're not sure about what to do, he will do it for you if you like. Lots of us send items to him for a wee holiday, and the watches come back clean and shiny and with a new lease of life :yes:

You've a nice piece of horological history there :man_in_love:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there being a electric watch collector myself I,ve got to say thats a nice piece, cant say I,m sure what movement is in that but I dont think it,s going to be a dynatron, probably Paul will have the answer but I have not seen one like that on his site.By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nothing like putting me under a bit of pressure lads. :fear:

I've not seen one of these either...when I saw "Elgin Electronic" in the title, I had hoped to see a watch housing the Elgin 725, one of the few remaining movements that I do not have an example of --- Larry and Bill have bought them all.









But with "Made in Germany" on the dial, and with that case back, I think this will a Junghans 600 electronic balance wheel movement inside.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What do you think? Can these possibly be the correct hands?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What do you think? Can these possibly be the correct hands?


I have,nt seen this peticular model before Dave so it,s hard to say if the hands are correct or not, it looks quite early so I suppose cathedral hands could br right but it,s the domed back that interests me as most electric watches seen to be flat backed we need to get uknorthlander to remove it :thumbsup: so we can have a look.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. You can most likely install a new battery and then regulate the time but you may want to send this in to a reliable repair shop to be cleaned and oiled and then regulated as required. Considering that this watch is probably twenty five or more years old, there's a good chance that the lubricating oils used during it's manufacture have congealed to some extent. Something to consider before you start to wear it again. 

All and all it looks to be in good condition. :hi:

It's probably a reincarnation from the original USA based Elgin, but a nice watch never-the-less. I'm betting that it has a PUW movement with a snap on back but that just a WAG on my part.  A side view picture would help.


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I guess I owe a big thanks to all who gave a reply to my post. Did not expect such a number of replies in such a short time. Glad you guys liked the look of the watch and I appreciate greatly all the info provided. I will include a couple more images in case it helps and I will try to get the back open, if I can without causing any damage but most likely I will get it to a repair shop. It looses about 4 minutes per day but I am still very happy with and have worn it several times, relying on my cellphone for the 'exact' time.

Info from the seller description when I purchased the watch was that it was NOS and part of an estate sale. The seller did have a lot of other watches up for auction but this was the one I liked the look of and was happy to get it :thumbsup:

Couple of things I have noticed about the watch. With the battery in, it obviously ticks and with the watch against my ear I can hear the rapid ticking sound. If I pull out the crown the watch stops ticking, when I push the crown back in the ticking sound is very rapid (more so than normal) lasting about a quarter of a second and then it goes to its normal ticking rate. It's as if the watch is starting up and takes a quarter second to 'sort itself out' so to speak. Also with no battery installed, if I pull out the crown, then push it in it ticks quite happily for about 10 seconds or so, then stops. If I repeat the process it does it again.... perpetual motion machine built into a watch.... wow ! LOL.

Thanks again for the welcome and I look forward to being an active member of this forum.

When it comes to watches, I like mechanical, whether manual or automatic. I just like the idea that a collection of springs and gears and linkages can make a machine that displays time. eBay is kind of fun, as you can pick up some nice examples for about the same price (for me anyway) as I would pay for some Chinese made glued together run of the mill time piece from Walmart. I enjoy wearing the watches I have, although I don't abuse them, I have an old G-shock that I wear for all things abusive, working on my truck, fishing, etc, don't really care if that takes a knock as it has seen more action that a watch deserves and keeps going.

Silver Hawk, what do you mean "Nothing like putting me under a bit of pressure lads" ??? Any one that can work on watches MUST be good at working under pressure, I'm guessing that's when you produce your best work ?? :yahoo:

Great forum by the way, I am enjoying reading the posts and the image gallery, gives me a break from playing BF2

Best wishes to all, UK North


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are a few more images, not sure if they will help but I hope they do.

I apologize for the "not so great" quality, of course I wait until it is dark to take the photographs and have to rely on man made light.... der!

I made color balance adjustments on the camera this time to give a more accurate color representation of the watch.

Thanks again, UK North


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> have you seen this website?
> 
> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/
> 
> The site owner is our resident electric expert and Im sure will be along soon to chat about your watch...





mel said:


> Jason speaketh truths, Silver Hawk is yer man for this! and if you're not sure about what to do, he will do it for you if you like. Lots of us send items to him for a wee holiday, and the watches come back clean and shiny and with a new lease of life :yes:





dombox40 said:


> probably Paul will have the answer





UKNORTHLANDER said:


> Silver Hawk, what do you mean "Nothing like putting me under a bit of pressure lads" ???


I was referring to the quotes above by Jason, Mel and Ken in terms of identifying the movement without seeing it.

My money is still on a Junghans 600 but Larry could also be right with a PUW. Below is the back from my Wedgefield that has a Junghans 600 movement within. The crown on the Wedgefield is at 4, so the battery compartment is a little further round than yous, with its crown at 3.

If you cannot get the back off, even a picture of the battery compartment (without the battery in it) would probably be enough to identify the movement.


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

I will get a snapshot as per your instructions SH and hopefully that will help.

I appreciate your input by the way :notworthy:

Very nice website you have SH, I have enjoyed what I have seen of it so far. It was top of the list when I 'googled' electronic watches, so it is great that I get to chat with you.

Best regards, UK North :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

That is a very nice Elgin and one I have not seen before. Most seem to be the Swissonics with ESA movements unlike yours. The actions you describe are common to electrics with balances except sometimes they are prone to not starting without a gentle shake to get the balance moving.

Enjoy that nice watch and welcome to our little world of electric watch fanatics.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

UKNORTHLANDER said:


>


From the photos above it does appear that the rear cover is a snap on. If you look closely you can see the "crack" where it meets the case.

Ya gotta get it open now so we can all see the pictures of the movement. Stem at 3 o'clock position, my money is still on the PUW.

Hey, maybe there's an Epperlein movement behind that cover. :tongue2:

:clap:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Hey, maybe there's an Epperlein movement behind that cover. :tongue2:


You've been in the frozen wastes too long. :tongue2:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, maybe there's an Epperlein movement behind that cover. :tongue2:
> ...


Yup! :beach: I'm heading back up into the frozen North next week. Just in time to see some Northern Lights if I'm lucky. Gotta help squeeze some more of that "dirty oil" out of the ground for our cousins in the south to turn into petro without anybody having to worry about getting their heads cut off in the process. :hunter:

Not an Epperlein? Then Maybe it's an Elgin 725 inside. If it is it'll look like this.............


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That coil is just so crude - but typical of the period - looks like a small version of the crude coils in those $3 transistor radios - the ones with the wee extending antenna (aerial to us here) that teens used to walk about with stuck to their ears before phones and i-pods :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Larry from Calgary said:
> ...


You,ve already been warned about posting photo,s of Elgin 725 movements Larry he will be jumping up and down. :taz: :taz:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Obviously one of the ones with 2 batteries Larry. The singles look like this


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Obviously one of the ones with 2 batteries Larry. The singles look like this


Why......you're right Bill. This is a 2 battery version. Here's another look.........










:angel_not:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

This one is in such good nick that was most likely sitting in a drawer for the past 30 years or so.

Very nice find :thumbup:


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello again to all.....

I have made some forward progress.

Larry from Calgary was correct, it is a snap on case and with a careful hand used the lug for leverage managed to pop the case off on the second attempt.

Larry from Calgary from also correct, it was not a Epperlein but an Elgin 725 !! How far has Silver Hawks's jaw just dropped ? :jawdrop:

Just joking with ya there SH.

Okay I popped off the outer case, engraved on the inside of that was the following:

RICHARD PASTERER

Germany

9015W

There was a second case/cover that covered the whole internal part of the watch except where the battery goes, this just lifted right out, engraved on that:

Mallory WH3

On the movement itself, which from looking at your site Silver Hawk does look very much like your guess of a Junghans 600, it has the following:

ELGIN 250

It says it is made in Germany and is 17 Jewel (this is on the gray plastic cover on the movement, like on the Junghans 600 image on SH's site)

The serial number on the movement is: 149032

I have not had a chance to take some snap shots but I will later tonight and get them posted. With the exception of a small amount of dirt between the lugs where the strap sits (which rubbed right off with my finger nail) it all looks very clean in there.

Thanks again for every ones help and comments. Any extra info about the watch would be appreciated. Perhaps when I get the photo's uploaded it will be more helpful.

Best wishes, UK North


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

UKNORTHLANDER said:


> On the movement itself, which from looking at your site Silver Hawk does look very much like your guess of a Junghans 600, it has the following:
> 
> ELGIN 250
> 
> It says it is made in Germany and is 17 Jewel (this is on the gray plastic cover on the movement, like on the Junghans 600 image on SH's site)


:thumbsup: ---> to me! 

Whoever thought it was going to be a PUW...


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

yep, that's the one SH.

Although I have tried, using Google and the like, to find out more info using that serial number, most of the sites I look at seem to talk about Pocket watches. Can you recommend a site which would give me more info about the watch, mainly when it was made I guess..... would be nice to type it into an online database and get some info.

Thanks, UK North


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

One more question on adjustments.....

I am taking a logical guess here.

Thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mallory WH3 refers to the correct cell (battery) for the watch, Mallory were the pre-cursors of Duracell. My old cell equivalent chart give an MR44 as the replacement - but I'd guess that might have been superceded by an even more modern equivalent - likely the SR 44 but that's a guess you seem to have gone with, but lifespan of an SR 44 will be shorter than an MR44 I'd think!. :to_become_senile:

Mallory was absorbed into Duracell some years ago, I'd think there would be a Renata equivalent for it, but I don't have a chart. :smartass:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

UKNORTHLANDER said:


> One more question on adjustments.....
> 
> I am taking a logical guess here.
> 
> Thanks


Correct


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mel..... certainly a lot of battery info there....

the watch already had the standard LR44 in when it arrived.

So any idea on the other info? Who's this Richard Pasterer guy?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge, I do appreciate it Mel.

Best, UK North


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Silver Hawk......

Wow, you guys are like customer service or something...LOL.

As I'm typing a reply to Mel, SH has already posted a reply to my adjustment question.... you guys are good.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

UKNORTHLANDER said:


> Thanks Silver Hawk......
> 
> *Wow, you guys are like customer service or something*...LOL.
> 
> As I'm typing a reply to Mel, SH has already posted a reply to my adjustment question.... *you guys are good*.


The knowledge in this group is really good. The electric fraternity is not huge. The only problem is bumping elbows bidding on watches on eBay (see the thread on the Garon). I've got to think that most of the unusual electric stuff is being bought by the guys who follow this group.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> UKNORTHLANDER said:
> 
> 
> > On the movement itself, which from looking at your site Silver Hawk does look very much like your guess of a Junghans 600, it has the following:
> ...


 :notworthy: LOL......Cheers Paul! :friends:

:thumbup:


----------



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

I am passing on my thanks to all who helped and commented. After a small adjustment to the balance wheel the watch is now keeping very good time.

I have included a few images, although you guys already know what the inside looks like :thumbup:

When I saw the watch, it was its basic styling that I liked, I normally go for divers watch styling. I had to look up what the 'electronic' part was all about. All in all I am very happy with the watch and it's nice to be wearing something with a bit of history, as compared to 'make in China, shipped to the States' !

Thanks again and you guys have a great day

UK North


----------



## Honest George (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi UK Northlander!!

I got an Elgin Electronic identical to the watch you show. The hands are identicals too...

IÂ´m a lucky man... the seller has a high reputation and the watch works perfect... it wins a minute a day, but I donÂ´t take care for it. The electronic has a "like new" look.

Greetings for every body.

Jorge, Mexico City.


----------

